# Healing and Wellbeing > Spirituality, Religion and Faith >  >  Spirituality/Religion and Music

## Anteros

Share your favorite spiritual/religious songs.  

Here are some of mine:

Hinduism:

I find the displays of piety in this video very touching.






Christianity:

I have a whole host of classical songs I could post, but I'll share those later when I have more time.  Despite coming from a very different spiritual background, I can appreciate this song, especially when it comes to devotion.






Neo-Paganism:









More to come, this is just sampler!  ::):

----------

